# 10 reasons why Meego powered Nokia phone can outrun any Android powered phone



## onlyabhi (Nov 13, 2010)

Android has become very popular in a very short span of time.

However, the upcoming joint product of Intel & Nokia, *MeeGo*, when on a Nokia phone, may offer many more advantages over Andoird.

Here are the *10 reasons why Meego powered Nokia phone can outrun any Android powered phone*.

Take a read & tell what do you think about it.

Its not about how much you love Android, but about who provides more features & better performance.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

onlyabhi said:


> Its not about how much you love Android, but about who provides more features & better performance.


It's more about when MeeGo + fones will be available in the market.


----------



## onlyabhi (Nov 13, 2010)

ico said:


> It's more about when MeeGo + fones will be available in the market.



Thats true. But its not a far future.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ 1 vs 1000? in near future if Nokia launches 10 MeeGo or Meamo powered mobiles, others will flood the market with Android & Win7 powered mobile. not to include the usual suspects of iOS, blackberry, Samsung BADA & maybe HP Palm.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

sorry to say this. but 8 out of 10 points are bullshit. It looks like a Nokia fanboy article more than anything else. The articles stresses too much on brand name Nokia and nowhere it is explained why "MEEGO" can outrun Android. 

I would rate it 0.5/10!


----------



## onlyabhi (Nov 13, 2010)

desiibond said:


> sorry to say this. but 8 out of 10 points are bullshit. It looks like a Nokia fanboy article more than anything else. The articles stresses too much on brand name Nokia and nowhere it is explained why "MEEGO" can outrun Android.
> 
> I would rate it 0.5/10!



Its not about MeeGo Vs Android, but MeeGo+Nokia Vs Android+Any brand. MeeGo & Android are similar. So, the important point is the hardware they run on.

Nokia is ofcourse the best brand of smartphones & as Nokia has declared that it will never have Android on its phones, its hard that people choose Android over Nokia while choosing a smartphone when Nokia is also providing something similar to Android.

And, I like Android a lot & looking forward to start writing apps for it. This is not about being a fanboy, but it is a logical interpretation of what things may turn out in the near future.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

onlyabhi said:


> Its not about MeeGo Vs Android, but MeeGo+Nokia Vs Android+Any brand. MeeGo & Android are similar. So, the important point is the hardware they run on.



Totally wrong. MeeGo and Android are NOT similar. Hardware wise, HTC and Samsung literally pawn Nokia. So, as per you saying. A HTC or Samsung phone running Android phone should kill Nokia phone running Nokia. 



onlyabhi said:


> Nokia is ofcourse the best brand of smartphones & as Nokia has declared that it will never have Android on its phones, its hard that people choose Android over Nokia while choosing a smartphone when Nokia is also providing something similar to Android.



Oh please. not again! Except for Maemo powered N900, there is no other phone that can match Android. NONE. And picking Android makes total sense. Better UI, better notification system, better hardware, more choice and I can go on and on. 



onlyabhi said:


> And, I like Android a lot & looking forward to start writing apps for it. This is not about being a fanboy, but it is a logical interpretation of what things may turn out in the near future.



If you wanted to do 'logical interpretation', you should've waited till you know what exactly MeeGo is and then wrote article.


----------



## 6x6 (Nov 13, 2010)

desiibond said:


> If you wanted to do 'logical interpretation', you should've waited till you know what exactly MeeGo is and then wrote article.


^+1
@onlyabhi: your post looks like strong Nokia fanboyism. lets wait for the future, when it comes to real ground.

PS: does the fonts inn 1st post are larger than rest of thread???


----------



## onlyabhi (Nov 13, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Except for Maemo powered N900, there is no other phone that can match Android.



Thats because N900 is only Maemo phone out there. And if you say it matches Android phones, why not upcoming Nokia phones with MeeGo can match Adroid phones?




desiibond said:


> And picking Android makes total sense. Better UI, better notification system, *better hardware*, more choice and I can go on and on.



How can you say that picking Android means good hardware. Its just a software. It is implemented on hardware.

Secondly, who said that these features are not in MeeGo? And if you have not seen MeeGo, how can you say that they are better in Android? This is called fanboyism buddy.

There is already a version of MeeGo released & more to come in future.

MeeGo has all the options Android provides. Its linux based, open source, implementable on any portable device, what more you want?



desiibond said:


> If you wanted to do 'logical interpretation', you should've waited till you know what exactly MeeGo is and then wrote article.



Ofcourse it is based on future aspects. Read the article again.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I again say, that this is not about whether Android is good or MeeGo. It is about MeeGo+Nokia. Android is no doubt awesome, but MeeGo too is similar in approach. Also, Android do not have the direct support of any smartphone manufacturer. After all, it is to be implemented on a smartphone.

The manufacturers implementing Android on their handsets will release MeeGo enabled handsets too because MeeGo can also be implemented on any gadget, just like Android. Then, MeeGo will get extra edge when Nokia will only have MeeGo on its handsets.



6x6 said:


> ^+1
> @onlyabhi: your post looks like strong Nokia fanboyism. lets wait for the future, when it comes to real ground.



Its not fanboyism. Check above^.



6x6 said:


> PS: does the fonts inn 1st post are larger than rest of thread???



yeah.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

onlyabhi said:


> Thats because N900 is only Maemo phone out there. And if you say it matches Android phones, why not upcoming Nokia phones with MeeGo can match Adroid phones?



That's my point. You compare the OS too when you say 'meego powered nokias vs android powered others, which is what is lacking in the article.



onlyabhi said:


> How can you say that picking Android means good hardware. Its just a software. It is implemented on hardware.



compare the phones like SGS, Desire HD, D:X with N8. N8's h/w is tiny when compared to these stunners. 



onlyabhi said:


> Secondly, who said that these features are not in MeeGo? And if you have not seen MeeGo, how can you say that they are better in Android? This is called fanboyism buddy.



Do not assume. I never said that Android is better than MeeGo. I said to get to know MeeGo and then post the article. FYI, I am actually rooting for MeeGo but given the low amount of info and hands-go that is there on the web, I prefer not to take sides right now!



onlyabhi said:


> There is already a version of MeeGo released & more to come in future.



And that version of MeeGo is sucked big time when it was tried on N900. it's slow, buggy, too far from having a final release. And like gx_saurav said, it's not yet meant for smartphones. 



onlyabhi said:


> MeeGo has all the options Android provides. Its linux based, open source, implementable on any portable device, what more you want?


Android is linux based, open source, already implemented on smartphones, tablets, PMPs, printer interfaces etc and the list is getting bigger and bigger. 

Like I said, you better study about these things and then talk!



onlyabhi said:


> Ofcourse it is based on future aspects. Read the article again.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



This are the only few lines in the entire post where you said something about MeeGo. Everywhere else you were saying something like 'it's nokia. it's because Nokia.'



onlyabhi said:


> Its not fanboyism. Check above^.
> 
> yeah.



Yes. IT IS FANBOYISM.

PS: I am using N900 running Maemo and NITDroid, I gave up on Legend to get this phone. So, don't even think of playing Android fanboyism card on me!


----------



## onlyabhi (Nov 13, 2010)

Ofcourse it is about Nokia, because the highlight is Nokia + Linux based OS. Now as mentioned a lot of times, Nokia is not going to have Android on its smartphones, & it is impossible that Nokia will be out of smartphone market just because it do not offer Android on its handsets.

Thats why MeeGo is mentioned to play Android's counterpart on Nokia phones. I always said that MeeGo is just another OS like Android, the main thing is its connection with Nokia.

And please, read the article again. Everywhere I said that MeeGo *may do this* or *is expected to do that*. Obviously it defines the expectation that MeeGo will provide features comparable to Android. I have specified that being developed by Nokia & Intel, there are strong possibilities that it will be comparable to Android in features.

You are quite harsh in your words but one thing you must understand that before suggesting others to study, you should read an article carefully & understand its meaning.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

onlyabhi said:


> And please, read the article again. Everywhere I said that MeeGo *may do this* or *is expected to do that*. Obviously it defines the expectation that MeeGo will provide features comparable to Android. I have specified that being developed by Nokia & Intel, there are strong possibilities that it will be comparable to Android in features.
> 
> You are quite harsh in your words but one thing you must understand that before suggesting others to study, you should read an article carefully & understand its meaning.



oh. let me quote few from your article:

1. Ovi Services: 
2. Ovi suit
3. Because its Nokia. 

These three are self explanatory and doesn't say anything about MeeGo. They are already there on Symbian so I dont' give a damn about them. FYI, these just the tiny little things. 

4. Your phone will never get old: Anyone who owns a Nokia smartphone knows 
5. Better feature compatibility: Being a Nokia product, 
6. Because its Intel: MeeGo may prove more efficient than Android for Intel processors
7. Hardware Acceleration to a new level:  These (graphics acceleration) combined with Nokia devices can do big wonders.
8. Because it has two App Stores: Being a combined product of Nokia & Intel , 
9. Because it is Qt application & UI framework compatible:
10. Finally, its good to be late: The biggest advantage Nokia has is its already largest share in smartphone market

Where in the world did you even touch the actual functionality of MeeGo in the article. All I hear is Nokia nokia nokia ovi ovi ovi intel intel intel. All this ovi and nokia thing is there on Symbian. The only valid point is Qt framework which will pull lot of developers. 

Here are few clues for you to write a 'real' article on MeeGo+Nokia

1. Fedora+Debian
2. Open Source
3. The Linux Foundation
4. UX
5. panel mode
6. scalability
7. clutter toolkit
8. btrfs

PS: anyways, I am outta this because am going to install MeeGo on my N900 now! Why should I even bother on something which is meant for fanboys.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

One small thing. I shouldn't be picky about this, but I feel like being.  MeeGo/Maemo is Linux whereas Android is Linux-based.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

ico said:


> One small thing. I shouldn't be picky about this, but I feel like being.  MeeGo/Maemo is Linux whereas Android is Linux-based.



ejjactly. there is lot more to say about MeeGo than Nokia Ovi Intel and Atom


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

tbh, I didn't really expect apps N900 and Maemo to pick up after they were 9 months late in India. I wanted to buy the fone back in January itself when I had used it, but waited for it to become officially available and it was too late, I was pissed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 14, 2010)

You suckers keep talking while I use MeeGo 1.1 on my N900.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Android android android i love it though I'm using symbian right now. Oh wait android is open source.more free apps. I likes.


----------



## 6x6 (Nov 20, 2010)

^ thats the point, technology is changing very fast. nobody can tell the future. we just want smartphones that get the job done.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 24, 2010)

+1 for Android.


----------

